# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تانژانت 9 درجه

## Phenotype_2

مقدار عددی تانژانت 9 درجه رو بر حسب رادیکالها رو پیدا کنید. (2.5 نمره)

----------


## E.M10

> مقدار عددی تانژانت 9 درجه رو بر حسب رادیکالها رو پیدا کنید. (2.5 نمره)


به شیوه ی سنتی حل کردم و به معادله ی درجه ۵ رسیدم وهی نگاش نکردم که از رو بره ولی آخرش من از رو رفتم.

یه راهنمایی کنی خوب میشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> به شیوه ی سنتی حل کردم و به معادله ی درجه ۵ رسیدم وهی نگاش نکردم که از رو بره ولی آخرش من از رو رفتم.
> 
> یه راهنمایی کنی خوب میشه


همونو ادامه بده. اصلا بزارش ببینیمش... شاید درست باشه.

----------


## Aries

رفتم و رفتم تا رسیدم به این:
tan 9=tan9
 :Yahoo (4): 
چند نمره میگیرم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> رفتم و رفتم تا رسیدم به این:
> tan 9=tan9
> 
> چند نمره میگیرم؟


نمره ای نمیگیری از مثلثات.


9 مضرب 5 نیست.
زوایایی ک مقدارشو میدونید همه مضرب 5 هستن بر حسب درجه. مثلا 0 و 30 و 45. نسبت های مثلثاتی نصف و ثلث زوایا رو هم میدونیم، و همینطور نسبت های مثلثاتی مجموع و تفاضل زوایا. ولی هیچکدوم از این موارد نمیتونه شما رو ب نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه ای ک غیر از مضرب 5 هستش برسونه بطور مستقیم. پس اولین قدم این باشه ک یکی از نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه ای ک مضرب 5 نیست رو بدست بیارید شاید بتونید ب نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه 9 درجه برسید. 5تا 18 تا میشه 90 تا. 5 رو میتونید از نسبت های مثلثاتی دو برابر و سه برابر زاویه بازسازی کنید تا ب زاویه 18 درجه برسید. از 18 هم ب 9 رسیدن نمیتونه سخت باشه.

----------


## E.M10

> همونو ادامه بده. اصلا بزارش ببینیمش... شاید درست باشه.


Cos5t=16cos5t-20cos3t+5cost
در ادامه به به جای t ،نه گذاشتم ولی به یه دکل برخورد کردم!

----------


## Phenotype_2

> Cos5t=16cos5t-20cos3t+5cost
> در ادامه به به جای t ،نه گذاشتم ولی به یه دکل برخورد کردم!


تو نسبت های مثلثاتی 5 برابر زاویه رو هم حفظ هستی؟ چ خبرته بابا.
بگزربم... شروع خوبیه. همون معادله درجه 5 رو حل کن ک بر حسب t نوشتیش.

----------


## Aries

> نمره ای نمیگیری از مثلثات.
> 
> 
> 9 مضرب 5 نیست.
> زوایایی ک مقدارشو میدونید همه مضرب 5 هستن بر حسب درجه. مثلا 0 و 30 و 45. نسبت های مثلثاتی نصف و ثلث زوایا رو هم میدونیم، و همینطور نسبت های مثلثاتی مجموع و تفاضل زوایا. ولی هیچکدوم از این موارد نمیتونه شما رو ب نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه ای ک غیر از مضرب 5 هستش برسونه بطور مستقیم. پس اولین قدم این باشه ک یکی از نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه ای ک مضرب 5 نیست رو بدست بیارید شاید بتونید ب نسبت های مثلثاتی زاویه 9 درجه برسید. 5تا 18 تا میشه 90 تا. 5 رو میتونید از نسبت های مثلثاتی دو برابر و سه برابر زاویه بازسازی کنید تا ب زاویه 18 درجه برسید. از 18 هم ب 9 رسیدن نمیتونه سخت باشه.


از همینی که گفتی 36 رو حساب کردم(خودم که نه!) بعد گزاشتم تو اولیه
درسته؟

----------


## E.M10

> تو نسبت های مثلثاتی 5 برابر زاویه رو هم حفظ هستی؟ چ خبرته بابا.
> بگزربم... شروع خوبیه. همون معادله درجه 5 رو حل کن ک بر حسب t نوشتیش.


حفظ!  :Yahoo (77):  من فقط فرمول های کتاب درسیو حفظم.
کلی با دقت محاسبه انجام دادم تا به فرمول رسیدم. 
درجه 5 رو چطوری حل کنم؟!!!!!

----------


## Aries

> از همینی که گفتی 36 رو حساب کردم(خودم که نه!) بعد گزاشتم تو اولیه
> درسته؟


جوابو چک کردم همون میشه حدود 0.15

----------


## E.M10

> از همینی که گفتی 36 رو حساب کردم(خودم که نه!) بعد گزاشتم تو اولیه
> درسته؟


سینوس و کسینوس36 درجه رو از کجا آوردی؟

----------


## Aries

> سینوس و کسینوس36 درجه رو از کجا آوردی؟


دارم مینویسم یه خورده طولانیه

----------


## Aries

> سینوس و کسینوس36 درجه رو از کجا آوردی؟


 
برادر subzero نمره ی ما رو بده بریم دیگه... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> حفظ!  من فقط فرمول های کتاب درسیو حفظم.
> کلی با دقت محاسبه انجام دادم تا به فرمول رسیدم. 
> درجه 5 رو چطوری حل کنم؟!!!!!


روشت با من فرق میکنه. تجزیه اینو من واست انجام میدم اگه واست سخته. ممکنه پیچیده ب نظر برسه ولی قلق داره. بخونیش متوجه میشی ولی اگه دقیقا میخای بدونی چی تو زهنم گزشته موقه تجزیه بعدا واست توضیحیش میدم. فعلا حل این مسله رو کامل کن

----------


## Phenotype_2

> از همینی که گفتی 36 رو حساب کردم(خودم که نه!) بعد گزاشتم تو اولیه
> درسته؟


اگه تونستی گویاش کنی 1 نمره از 2.5 رو میگیری. این یکی رو خودت حل کن وگرنه مجبور میشم ب نشانه تقلب بالای برگت خط بکشم.  ب نطر من کار ای.ام10 با وجود اینکه هنوز ب جواب نرسیده خیلی با ارزشتر از توه. با دانشش خودش داره پیش میره و من میخام بهش نشون بدم همون دانشش واسه حل مسله کافیه ب شرطی اینکه ادامه ش بده.

----------


## Aries

> اگه تونستی گویاش کنی 1 نمره از 2.5 رو میگیری. این یکی رو خودت حل کن وگرنه مجبور میشم ب نشانه تقلب بالای برگت خط بکشم.  ب نطر من کار ای.ام10 با وجود اینکه هنوز ب جواب نرسیده خیلی با ارزشتر از توه. با دانشش خودش داره پیش میره و من میخام بهش نشون بدم همون دانشش واسه حل مسله کافیه ب شرطی اینکه ادامه ش بده.


داداش یه نصیحت کنم؟ :Yahoo (4): 
هیچ وقت سمت تدریس تو دانشگاه و مدرسه نرو چون به محضی که اولین امتحانو بگیری همه از دستت فرار میکنن :Yahoo (4): 
تو گفتی جوابو رادیکالی بیار اوردم دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

هرکی حوصله حل همچین چیزی رو داره جواب برا خودش

----------


## Full Professor

ملت رو سرکار گذاشتی و رفته

----------


## E.M10

> برادر subzero نمره ی ما رو بده بریم دیگه...


عالی بود





> روشت با من فرق میکنه. تجزیه اینو من واست انجام میدم اگه واست سخته. ممکنه پیچیده ب نظر برسه ولی قلق داره. بخونیش متوجه میشی ولی اگه دقیقا میخای بدونی چی تو زهنم گزشته موقه تجزیه بعدا واست توضیحیش میدم. فعلا حل این مسله رو کامل کن
> 
> فایل پیوست 64290


من برای تجزیه طرفین رو منهای 1 نکردم بلکه همون اول ازt فکتور گرفتم تا به عبارت درجه 4 برسم بعد عبارت درجه4 رو تجزیه کردم به ضرب دو عبارت درجه2.
ولی آخرش گفتم خوب که چی؟!!! 
رو تجزیه شما هم فکر کردم ولی بازم گفتم خوب که چی؟!!!!
من ایده ای به ذهنم نمیرسه که چطور t رو بدست بیارم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

عریشه عبارتی ک بر حسب t نوشتم جواب کوسینوس 18 هستش. درسته،
میدونیم کوسینوس 18 مخالف 1 هستش.. پس کوسینوس 18 ریشه عبارت درجه دوه. خب تو مقدار عددی کوسینوس 18 رو حساب کردی. خیلی خوب بود.
حالا از روی کوسنوس 18 درجه تانژانت 9 درجه رو حساب کن.
نمیخای ادامه بدی؟
 @E.M10

----------


## E.M10

> نمیخای ادامه بدی؟
> @E.M10


اوه اوه میدونی چه اشتباهی کردم :Yahoo (68): .  من اومدم یکسره به جواب برسم به همین خاطر تو رابطه ی 
Cos5x=16cos5x-20cos3x+5cosx
بعد از تجزیه به جای ایکس 9 گذاشتم و سمت چپ شد رادیکال دو دوم به خاطر همین دیگه نتونستم کسینوس 9 رو بهش برسم یعنی نمی دونستم این رادیکال دو دوم لعنتیو چکارش کنم!

اگه به جای ایکس 72 بدیم سمت چپ 0 میشه و  کسینوس 72 بدست میاد بقیشم که دیگه تابلوست.

راستی تجزیت خیلی خفن بود.

----------

